# Orlando Breeze Resort, Davenport, Fl



## Kola (Oct 12, 2007)

I have noticed availability at this resort located in Davenport, Fl.  I assume it must be new as I have never seen it before. Is this a recent time share conversion or a new purpose built resort ? Has anyone stayed there or at least toured this place ? Is it well managed ? Let me clarify: I have no intention of buying there or anywhere in Florida. Thanks.

K.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 12, 2007)

*Orlando Breeze*

This resort is now owned by Silverleaf.  It was originally built by someone else.  Knowing Silverleaf, their typical approach is to buy a resort with land available and then build their cookie cutter style buildings on it.  It is south and west of Orlando.  I have never stayed there.  You will probably have better luck posting on the Silverleaf owners BB.


----------



## silvib (Nov 16, 2007)

I wonder if this used to be called Bahama Breeze, originally built for sale as vacation condos??  If so, a similar thing happened with Regal Palms, also in Davenport.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 23, 2007)

*Orlando Breeze Resort Club • VPK • A Silverleaf Resort*

*
Orlando Breeze Resort Club - Davenport, Florida *

Has any Silverleaf Owners stayed at this Orlando t/s
This timeshare exchanges/trades with both RCI & II


----------



## Jimster (Dec 23, 2007)

*breeze*

No, but I bet they have a sleigh cocktail table and no HOA! LOL


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, this resort just recently started trading with RCI.  And no.... they don't have the sleigh tables.  We took a walk through a 2-bedroom unit when we were in Orlando, 2005.  It had just been refurbished.


----------

